# Need tape and finishers 5200 sheets all 4' flood cut replacement



## allspecies (Dec 10, 2012)

Job is in long island. 

Please email billymitchellinc at gmail dot com


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

sent you an email, I can do all of them..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

spacklinfool said:


> sent you an email, I can do all of them..


 Careful!:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

moore said:


> Careful!:whistling2:




Yep - One post and looking to be emailed ... CAUTION


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

allspecies said:


> Job is in long island.
> 
> Please email billymitchellinc at gmail dot com


 Done alot of that kind of work.Makes my back hurt just reading this.Good luck .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

alltex said:


> Done alot of that kind of work.Makes my back hurt just reading this.Good luck .


 Ya think the top sheets are still wet??? just a thought!


----------



## allspecies (Dec 10, 2012)

Why be cautious. We're a nationwide gc and thought this would be the best place to find people who care about their work.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

allspecies said:


> Why be cautious. We're a nationwide gc and thought this would be the best place to find people who care about their work.


Who's the GC.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Who's the GC.


AllSpecies, silly. 

I take it that means they don't care WHO does the work. Men, dumb apes, scurvy dogs, dirty rats, filthy weasels.....they take 'em all.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> AllSpecies, silly.
> 
> I take it that means they don't care WHO does the work. Men, dumb apes, scurvy dogs, dirty rats, filthy weasels.....they take 'em all.


That's the thing about choosing a label - it can convey so many things you don't want it to.

But I was thinking his "thought this would be the best place to find *people* who *care* about their work" was what the Hope was for.

His "the best place" for looking for that was a nice thought/comment.

I just hope they're solid, and not one of the large GCs who've been struggling some.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> But I was thinking his "thought this would be the best place to find *people* who *care* about their work" was what the Hope was for.


Yeah yeah yeah, go ahead and be all logical and stuff.

But you're right, it was probably a decent move on his/their part to search a drywall forum for help............with drywall.


----------



## allspecies (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow. Thanks but no thanks. I won't be using this forum again.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

allspecies said:


> Wow. Thanks but no thanks. I won't be using this forum again.


I'm having to swallow some thousands this year because of a DWC who went under because of a GC. Others here have had to do similar. So a question of what company you represent doesn't seem unreasonable.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

allspecies said:


> Wow. Thanks but no thanks. I won't be using this forum again.


Come on now....we were just giving you a hard time.

When you walk into a room full of strangers do you simply state your business, or do you mingle and introduce yourself?

You should realize that when you enter an established forum full of folks who know each other that you need to jump in slowly, show that you're for real. At least make the effort to type more than one sentence with an email address that leads away from the site. 

There are a lot of skilled tradesmen in here, and I'm sure there are quite a few in your area. 

If I was offensive, I apologize. There wasn't much to go on, and we, like the rest of the internet, have to deal with spam and insincerity on a regular basis.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> There are a lot of skilled tradesmen in here, and I'm sure there are quite a few in your area.


This brings back a thought harvey had - of the possibility of some kind of an alliance, or 'alliances', between some here for certain projects.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

allspecies said:


> Wow. Thanks but no thanks. I won't be using this forum again.


Now you guys did it he's not talking to you guys anymore:jester:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Kinda funny right big nationwide contractor with no drywall contacts....:blink:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> Now you guys did it he's not talking to you guys anymore:jester:


Well, he's not talking to you, either. 

Ah, well. DWCs and GCs who get bent out of shape a little too easily aren't ones I really care to work for.



sdrdrywall said:


> Kinda funny right big nationwide contractor with no drywall contacts....:blink:


The good sized company I work for has a lot of contacts. But a lot of them I wouldn't call up if I could help it, or if I could find someone better. I think the powers in the company think the same.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Nation wide GCs. I have worked for my share. I wouldnt do it again thats for sure. I think his approach was off. A quick hello and my name is and I work for. Maybe addiing that we are looking for experienced drywall contractors to help with sandy with a brief desciption of the scope of the work. It seems to me like he was just trying to boast about having that much work to sub out. Also he could of said they are accepting bids. The way i take it is that we have the work and we will pay you this much per sheet. I bid jobs. I dont take low ball national GC prices.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

just got home, ran right out and turned my guns in:icon_rolleyes: any way i talked to that guy in long island- bill. but spacklinfool said he was interested and he lives on long island. lets see what he has to say if he has to do a 200 mile round trip on the long. 5 to 7 a sheet all 8s. 5 mean 15 cents, so all bottom sheets ? he supply all material. all 8 fters- plenty of butts i presume- level five. i thought in leiu of doing nothing- what the hell, but non of the guys i have access to would go, because they looked at the post's on dwt. so i told bill, he said he'd pay 20 hr if i came. i thought no responsibility-no material pickup-( i'm setting on my behind anyway:blink: i think i'll go-so-$299 one way-50 bags and tools-minimum-jfk cab to penn 20-penn to hicksville-20.- $50 dollar cheap seat motel- first day-$900- without hotel. told bill on the phone recorder machine didnt hear back yet. maybe spacklnfool will enlighten the fold when he gets back to the church of drywall.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

boco said:


> Nation wide GCs. I have worked for my share. I wouldnt do it again thats for sure. I think his approach was off. A quick hello and my name is and I work for. Maybe addiing that we are looking for experienced drywall contractors to help with sandy with a brief desciption of the scope of the work. It seems to me like he was just trying to boast about having that much work to sub out. Also he could of said they are accepting bids. The way i take it is that we have the work and we will pay you this much per sheet. I bid jobs. I dont take low ball national GC prices.


YEP!!! Like were sheep or something:furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> just got home, ran right out and turned my guns in:icon_rolleyes: any way i talked to that guy in long island- bill. but spacklinfool said he was interested and he lives on long island. lets see what he has to say if he has to do a 200 mile round trip on the long. 5 to 7 a sheet all 8s. 5 mean 15 cents, so all bottom sheets ? he supply all material. all 8 fters- plenty of butts i presume- level five. i thought in leiu of doing nothing- what the hell, but non of the guys i have access to would go, because they looked at the post's on dwt. so i told bill, he said he'd pay 20 hr if i came. i thought no responsibility-no material pickup-( i'm setting on my behind anyway:blink: i think i'll go-so-$299 one way-50 bags and tools-minimum-jfk cab to penn 20-penn to hicksville-20.- $50 dollar cheap seat motel- first day-$900- without hotel. told bill on the phone recorder machine didnt hear back yet. maybe spacklnfool will enlighten the fold when he gets back to the church of drywall.


 Why t f all 8s? ..5-7 a sheet ? Please enlighten on that harve.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Ya what kind of job is this. I figure its basements in condos but the sheet count should be around 30 to 32 per unit. I dida ton of this type of work for Irene. My first 2 jobs i did just the taping for normal prices and barely broke even. Next 10 or so I put in a package deal with Mold removel (Spraying bleech), insulating, hanging, taping, and priming. Then I was able to work 2 or 3 at a time. Thats the only way to go.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

moore said:


> Why t f all 8s? ..5-7 a sheet ? Please enlighten on that harve.


at this point, all i can say haveing access to what ever part of his brain that was talking to me-5to7 and a quarter- witch means 5.00 a sheet- level , its all i really know except his ph number- 972-8243940-all i know.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

It might be a good idea to edit "ran right out and turned my guns in" when seeking a job from someone:whistling2:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> It might be a good idea to edit "ran right out and turned my guns in" when seeking a job from someone:whistling2:


 on the guns- that was bull ****, as far as vthe bill guy, hell im broke- i need some work. not some money--------------some work so i get the money............ plus are you crazy- after the divorce by big daddy and the yvonne got the knot- moved to preston idaho- me and my new uncle fought- milked cows and took 22s to school and hunted up and hunted back. no one takes my arms-ever or even knows i dont have any any more.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> It might be a good idea to edit "ran right out and turned my guns in" just a funney joke of the times ?


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*billy mitchell*

i get where hes gettin name regognition. brig. gen. william :billy" mitchell- you remember called the strike on ohau. i see hes bull **** now. cought- my uncles- donny and fred died there- come back. my next post got wiped clean -i talked to skag nasty, he aint selling what im buying


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*home boy just called*

10 scrolldown the page- the fix is in. this site has gotten on my last nerve-ch-ching

























































1050 am- new years morning.-----billy boy just called. where are you at, are you comeing, ya just as soon as i get a ticket plus, plus didnt thaT GUY ON LONG IS GIVE YOU SOME HOME TOWN BIDDIN, well ya he wanted 25%=25,000 pinchy dollars ansd hiome boy was haveing a hemorrage, he said are you comeing, i said ya, wheres my tickets- he said you must have misunderstood me, i said no you misunderstood me. send me some stuff to get there or go have sex with your self. well i guess he's gonna masterbate.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*billy boy- you on line*



allspecies said:


> Job is in long island.
> 
> Please email billymitchellinc at gmail dot com


 punk ass- i really dont have any plans to be in your area- except for work, but since your are a scam daddy, everybody called it, maybe you could come visit me- if your ever in the neighbor hood. that would be 993 w 3450 s perry utah 84302. if you come on 89 for your ass whoopin slow down on 3450 off the 89, we got a up town st sign, but a gravel road, dont want you to get hurt, until. by the way billy boy on line- 50%- this guy is daddy taught scam- barely off the daddy scam tit


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

By the board/sheet numbers are pretty much out the window right now here on Long island, I'm doing jobs based on how long they will take to make right, everything is pretty much just all long butt seams, I've been doing nothing but the bottoms of houses for weeks. If any one of you guys happens to be around here and wants to put in a few days let me know because I could use an extra guy.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

fenez said:


> By the board/sheet numbers are pretty much out the window right now here on Long island, I'm doing jobs based on how long they will take to make right, everything is pretty much just all long butt seams, I've been doing nothing but the bottoms of houses for weeks. If any one of you guys happens to be around here and wants to put in a few days let me know because I could use an extra guy.


 How are things going down there? i hope everyone is doing well. i have been getting a few a calls per week about going and helping out. Just too busy right now but should be able to get down there sometime in mid January. i have a few questions. What is the inspection procedure? is there any hotels availible? If so how much per night/ week?


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

As far as inspection, I haven't seen anyone inspecting anything, it's just get it done as fast as possible and get to the next one.. I'll check on motels for ya


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

fenez said:


> As far as inspection, I haven't seen anyone inspecting anything, it's just get it done as fast as possible and get to the next one.. I'll check on motels for ya


 Thanks. For Irene some cities had a list of procedures that were meant to be followed and for each step there was an inspection. But basically you couldnt hang the rock before 3 inspections. Not a big deal if you were in a developement as the inspectors were there almost everday but for the private homes it was a nightmare. Well hopefully I can get freed up and knock a few out. If anyone is looking for work I would suggest getting a hold of the paints reps in the area. (SWP, Glidden, and BM). They are trying to sell there products and are in touch with alot of contractors, private owners and insurance adjusters.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

harvey randall said:


> just got home, ran right out and turned my guns in:icon_rolleyes: any way i talked to that guy in long island- bill. but spacklinfool said he was interested and he lives on long island. lets see what he has to say if he has to do a 200 mile round trip on the long. 5 to 7 a sheet all 8s. 5 mean 15 cents, so all bottom sheets ? he supply all material. all 8 fters- plenty of butts i presume- level five. i thought in leiu of doing nothing- what the hell, but non of the guys i have access to would go, because they looked at the post's on dwt. so i told bill, he said he'd pay 20 hr if i came. i thought no responsibility-no material pickup-( i'm setting on my behind anyway:blink: i think i'll go-so-$299 one way-50 bags and tools-minimum-jfk cab to penn 20-penn to hicksville-20.- $50 dollar cheap seat motel- first day-$900- without hotel. told bill on the phone recorder machine didnt hear back yet. maybe spacklnfool will enlighten the fold when he gets back to the church of drywall.




sorry I am late to church, but am waiting to hear back, I told him my per board price, and am waiting for a response...And I am hoping that they are using 12's and 16's wherever they can..8's is too many butt seams...

However this may be a perfect job for the VARIO!! wE WILL HAVE TO SEE..


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

fenez said:


> By the board/sheet numbers are pretty much out the window right now here on Long island, I'm doing jobs based on how long they will take to make right, everything is pretty much just all long butt seams, I've been doing nothing but the bottoms of houses for weeks. If any one of you guys happens to be around here and wants to put in a few days let me know because I could use an extra guy.


iM IN LONG ISLAND, WHERES THE WORK AND WHAT IS THE DAILY PAY? OR PER BOARD?


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

spacklinfool said:


> iM IN LONG ISLAND, WHERES THE WORK AND WHAT IS THE DAILY PAY? OR PER BOARD?


I'll get back to you next week, I'm supposed to be starting a few more in long beach.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

allspecies said:


> Wow. Thanks but no thanks. I won't be using this forum again.


Sorry everyone if I chased away a nationwide GC who had work for all you drywallers around New York and was keeping your economy alive. 

Well if the USA goes into a financial meltdown, blame it on mudshark, somebody has to take the blame.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

harvey randall said:


> just got home, ran right out and turned my guns in:icon_rolleyes: any way i talked to that guy in long island- bill. but spacklinfool said he was interested and he lives on long island. lets see what he has to say if he has to do a 200 mile round trip on the long. 5 to 7 a sheet all 8s. 5 mean 15 cents, so all bottom sheets ? he supply all material. all 8 fters- plenty of butts i presume- level five. i thought in leiu of doing nothing- what the hell, but non of the guys i have access to would go, because they looked at the post's on dwt. so i told bill, he said he'd pay 20 hr if i came. i thought no responsibility-no material pickup-( i'm setting on my behind anyway:blink: i think i'll go-so-$299 one way-50 bags and tools-minimum-jfk cab to penn 20-penn to hicksville-20.- $50 dollar cheap seat motel- first day-$900- without hotel. told bill on the phone recorder machine didnt hear back yet. maybe spacklnfool will enlighten the fold when he gets back to the church of drywall.


What language is this you speak?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

spacklinfool said:


> sorry I am late to church, but am waiting to hear back, I told him my per board price, and am waiting for a response...And I am hoping that they are using 12's and 16's wherever they can..8's is too many butt seams...
> 
> However this may be a perfect job for the VARIO!! wE WILL HAVE TO SEE..


 12s and 16s dont fit into most basements. Not saying never but in most cases 8s or 10s all you are gonna be able to fit; I hate the fact of having a butt seams all the way around. As a kicker the top half is painted and seems to bubble or fisheye like crazy.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

TonyM said:


> What language is this you speak?


Strangely enough it made perfect sense to me. Harvey is finally getting through to me.

Hope your friend is able to find the workers he needs Harvey.:yes:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Sorry everyone if I chased away a nationwide GC who had work for all you drywallers around New York and was keeping your economy alive.
> 
> Well if the USA goes into a financial meltdown, blame it on mudshark, somebody has to take the blame.


thamks, you drove off the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ guy. i thought:w00t: heres my twin mast, every body gone- just go get it. but you messed it up thanks. and now for your listening pleasurehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOimUM_sA0Qhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOimUM_sA0Qhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOimUM_sA0Q


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

boco said:


> 12s and 16s dont fit into most basements. Not saying never but in most cases 8s or 10s all you are gonna be able to fit; I hate the fact of having a butt seams all the way around. As a kicker the top half is painted and seems to bubble or fisheye like crazy.


the vario will not fish eye or bubble on paint!!


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I havent had a chance to try the vario mud. i dont level 5 the walls for these jobs but I do have to 4 coat the buttseam. I have a poker game wedsnesday night. i ill have to let me insurance adjuster pal take some of my loot. LOL So far he has givin my 3 referrals in Montauk (Taping only). He already knows that I wont go unless i can do at least sheetrock, tape and paint. If he has anything i will keep you guys posted . i hope to be able to stay here and work through the winter. My fingers are crossed.


----------

